# Front End Loader ID? Yanmar 1401D



## OneAcre (Dec 22, 2020)

All....

Does anyone know the manufacturer of my FEL? I'm trying to find an owner's manual. (this is my first post) 

.....OneAcre


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome here. Looks like a loader that was made in Vietnam.
Looks like the one I sold to a guy in Colorado. I don't remember if there was a name on it.


----------



## OneAcre (Dec 22, 2020)

After a lot of looking, I was able to find a similar one on a 1500: 
https://www.forsale.plus/listing/ya...-morganton-f870626e67d143031c17516e5312f5b601

Mine looks almost factory... The forward frame struts are bolted to an added plate that's painted the same green as the rest of the frame.

The side plates on mine are about 1" thick and appear to be made of high strength steel. Ive worked it pretty hard and haven't noticed any sideways deflection. The bucket has a quick attach bracket similar to a skid steer.

OneAcre


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like someone figured out their plasma table could do curves and holes. And dagnabit, they are going to use it! 
I love seeing different designs for stuff I think is pretty standardized. Thanks for posting up the pics.


----------



## OneAcre (Dec 22, 2020)

Cvans.....
The Vietnam angle is intersting. I had read that they would take parts from several tractors to make one good one and ship them out. Maybe the FEL was manufactured and installed as part of that process.

Groo.....
The industrial art look of the FEL is one of the things I really like about this tractor. Being rare just makes it better!

.....OneAcre


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

OneAcre said:


> Cvans.....
> The Vietnam angle is intersting. I had read that they would take parts from several tractors to make one good one and ship them out. Maybe the FEL was manufactured and installed as part of that process.
> 
> Groo.....
> ...


OneAcre, 

Are there ANY markings whatsoever on the FEL? Any tell-tale signs on the hydraulic valve box? Anything ??? 

This is one impossible search to discover anything. I'm still amazed about your finding of the red one. Tried the CL in Hickory-NC and turned up many Yanmars, but none with a FEL like that. 

Were you able to reach out to the person with the machine yet?


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is the one I sold. Loader looks like yours.


----------



## OneAcre (Dec 22, 2020)

Bmaverick.....
No markings that I could find. Emailed the owner of the red one a few days ago, no response.

Cvans.....
That one sure looks like mine. 

.....OneAcre


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Cvans said:


> Here is the one I sold. Loader looks like yours.


By chance, do you recall the manufacturer of the loader on the machine ????


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think there was any information on it but I'm left with the impression that it came out of Vietnam.


----------

